# My New Studio



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

After living with an overcrowded mess of a workroom for 20 years, I finally found time to clean out, reorganize, and decorate. This room measures about 10 x 12. Behind the black fabric panels are plywood shelves that hold boxes of supplies. There is also a small walk in closet. The table was from my Grandfathers' basement and is solid oak. I had originally intended to refinish it, but decided to just paint over the old paint that was already on there. In fact, the top of the table was just thin plywood. I used one of those little rubber graining tools to make it look like boards.....very easy and fun. There's lots of pics, so I'll just post the link The Studio pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love it LB!!!!!

What a great work space. The table is fantastic; it must be very special to you... 

I especially love The Elf next to The Bride, LOL

Isn't it great to have a wonderful space to call your own? You can just go and "create" and spend hours or days there at a time!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE studio Lauribeast...One can never have enough prop building space. Nice grain work on the table!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

really nice workroom laurie..
I like that face 3 dimensional picture do you have a thread on that here?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome room, very jealous here!
Fantastic inspiration!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I anyone deserves a space to create its certainly you with your amazing works of art. I love it. When did you do the man in the frame. He is spooky. I llike ur elf. Did you do him too?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok Turtle, you go sit down...in the corner!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes MsW, it is nice to have a great room to hang out in. Lilly, I made that portrait right before Halloween and he's really not finished yet. Spookineer made the eye movement for me. I'll post a video of him in action soon. T, I made little Aloitious the elf just a few days before Christmas.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a fantastic room. It must be able to look at your props all year round. Love the fireplace. I'd love to try something like that.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Schweet!!!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok Turtle, you go sit down...in the corner!


HA! Took me a minute, I'm what doctors call sloww.

Great room......LUCKEEY!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Super, nothing like having a place to call your own.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great space. I'm in the process of doing my office into my very own prop room. I can keep all my favorite stuff out all year. It's a much smaller room though....I wish I had that much space because this room also has a futon for over night guests and the computer. *sigh* so far all i have done is the brick scene setters on the walls to make it feel very crypt like and then the window draping. You've inspired me to finish it..thank you. Well, at least until my mother in law moves in and my office gets taken away! Better hurry and enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The best part about your room is that you get to enjoy your props all year long. The only thing missing is a wine dispenser. hehehe


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn - I cleaned/organized my den and it's still looks cluttered. Great room LB!!!! I love it because you can go in anytime you want and be in your own little world. Haunti is right - wine dispenser with a few goblets would be a great added feature. Hell, I would never leave the room!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Laurie, what a great room!! I am so jealous! You did a great job on the table!! You inspired me to make room for working, something I started a while ago, but got overwhelmed trying to - too much stuff, so little space. But I need to get back to it -Again!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks girls  Yes, I have already had a couple of glasses of wine at that table just takin it all in. I've waited so long for this I can't begin to tell ya. Part of me wants to jump right in and start sculpting again but I really need a rest....for a few days at least.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

looks so awesome! I hope I can do that someday and the fireplace really just finishes it up


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thank you for posting your pictures. It inspired me, along with the news of a surprise houseguest coming in April p) to finish my crypt office. As soon as I figure out the software for the new camera I'll post pics. In the meantime, let me just say that while there's not alot of work space, there's enough to work on some of the smaller projects and it's great for sitting in here just to get inspiration. Thank LB.


----------

